# Intarsia Wood Thickness



## Gary Morris (14 Jan 2013)

Whilst trying to decide on which Scroll Saw to buy, I've been browesing the forums and web sites for the different types of wood. 
One thing strikes me, every site that I've checked uses 19mm or 3/4" thick wood when doing Intarsia. 
Is there a reason for this, and would it be OK to use, say 10mm thick wood?

thanks
Gary


----------



## Gill (14 Jan 2013)

Gary Morris":3722be49 said:


> ...would it be OK to use, say 10mm thick wood?


Yes. Some people who cut intarsia or segmentation also use shims to raise their wood and give it an illusion of greater thickness than it actually has. Of course, this only works on centrally positioned segments where the shims cannot be seen from the side.


----------

